# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Why do so many people like to watch UFC?

## house5180

Last Saturday, I was out at a bar in Montreal. Just sitting back, enjoying a beer and the atmosphere in the bar at the time. When I noticed that they had the last UFC fight between Gabriel Gonzaga and Mirko Cro Cop on. As I watched, I began to notice how brutal these fight still are, as competitors punch and elbow each other in the head (not that Mirko Cro Cop did very much in the match). So, I began to wonder to myself, "How could people possibly like this?" if you are ufc fans, if you want to buy ufc dvd, i think hotdvdshop.com is better choice for you, and the price is very cheaper than any market.I am always surprised by how many people I know that actually watch UFC. Even people that normally frown on watching TV, and read books in there spare time seem to like UFC. So I ask, "Am I the only one that doesn't like UFC?

Sure it is different than the way that it used to be. I remember back in high school, seeing matches that may friend recorded from Pay Per View, where people would have blood pouring out of their foreheads and fighters would get pounded on by their competitors if ever they got on the ground. But now, the fights seem a lot cleaner and prettied up so that you can still recognize the fighters after the match is over.

But, I still worry about the level of damage these fighters are receiving each fight. The fact that people are actually damaging the other person disturbs me. Not that everyone that watches UFC is thinking of that. Back in the 80s, I use to watching Wrestling fully believing that it was real. It didn't bother me when Hulk Hogan went out to the ring and used violence to try to beat his opponent. Part of it probably was that everything was so clean and it was entertaining to think that the matches weren't already decided.

The unpredictability of each match in UFC, is probably what draws people in and has allowed it to became the new wrestling since WWE wrestling has been shown to be fake. Then again, maybe we just like to watch a good fight, as for years boxers have been knocking each other out without any outrage. In any case, I don't think I will be watching UFC again any time soon. But I would like to know what you think of UFC. Am I over reacting?

----------


## terraj

Are you a troll?

Violence is an inherit human trait, and we get entertained by it

----------


## yannick35

I kind of feel gulity because i live near Montreal, and am a fan of MMA. After reading your post i feel really bad, and it got me thinking, i might just stop watching UFC but will continue watching Strikeforce, Dream and some K1 since they where not mentionned in your post.

----------


## bodybuilder

Troll, Troll, Troll

----------


## max2extreme

ROFL! SLicK! In the middle of his ufc rant is .. " if you are ufc fans, if you want to buy ufc dvd, i think hotdvdshop.com is better choice for you, and the price is very cheaper than any market." hilarious.

----------


## Gaspari1255

I'd rather watch paint dry...

----------


## Times Roman

I prefer to watch boxing. I'm not into watching two guys assume positions better left to porn.

----------


## gladmax

its the evolution in fighting thats why so many people watch, i am a huge fan of boxing, there are simply not enough exciting fights nowadays, lets thank the money hungry promoters for that, how long has it been since they said paquiao and mayweather were gonna fight, lol i guess thats what happens when you get greedy, your customers go somewhere else, Dana White is currently capitalizing on that fact.

----------


## Tony Stacks

Def enjoyed the marketing bit in this thread! "It's so brutal... oh if you wanna buy a ufc dvd check out this site." Hilarious

Whether it's Boxing or UFC... who doesn't enjoy watching a good scrap?

----------


## bigpapabuff

UFC 121 was my first time really watching the event. I checked out all the fighters, all the previews, learned more about the sport than I had before, and after 121 I am hooked. Very well done event, the fights were great.

----------


## Sicko

I personally cannot understand how a person can not enjoy watching a fight of any sort be it boxing, ju jitsu or even a good old fashioned bare knuckle brawl..I literally will pull over to watch the action if I see some fools about to get busy on the side of the road..I guess it just feeds a cro-magnun spirit in me..but hey each to their own I have watched figure skating with my wife before..heheheh

----------


## Myalansky

Fighting is awesome and exciting. It's in human nature.

----------


## Ashop

Ive been a fan since day 1. I grow and continue to be more of a fan with each passing fight. I love the UFC.

----------


## trike

Not so obvious spam thread that I just bumped...

----------


## Public Enemy

Because violence sells. Its human nature. You can take any 5 year old child and tell him to choose between one gift, a book or a bb gun, 90% of the time they would go for the bb gun.

And yes... i totally used "A Christmas Story" to justify my answer. lol

----------


## zimmy

violence? Um...It's not that violent...it's a sport...no more violent than any other sport where man tries to push himself.

----------


## raspberry

UFC is not violent, its a sport such as football, hockey, etc. I don't see how you cannot enjoy it =P

----------


## Biohazard74

Violence is human nature. Some try to hide the lust for it but they are just lying to themselves. Violence = winner = prize. The prize is usually money and women. Back in the old days it was land and women. Violence and sex sells. Sh1t, id pay to see midgets fight.

----------


## supersetman

I like the tuf reality show, makes you like these guys and start rooting for them a lot more. Also made me more knowledgeable about the sport. Always liked boxing, but that sport is dying fast.

----------


## Luck Luciano

Lots of Brazilian fighters....it reminds me of my mother country  :Smilie:

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I don't know if violence is a part of human nature or competition is... Fighting is the most basic form of competition. Nothing is more basic, period. When two guys are playing basketball and one guy dunks over the other one. After the dunk the fella starts to trash talk the other guy. Do you think the other guy is thinking about how to dunk the ball? No way. He wants to kick butt. I guarantee you that when two guys/gals are locked in a fight they're not thinking about how to slam dunk the ball. Fighting is the most basic form of competition. Some might even call it debased but it is part of our makeup. My .02

----------


## dec11

i find UFC boring. K1 is where its at for me, its brutal with no boring grappling (i know this an art form to some, though)

----------


## zimmy

it's boring when you don't know much about it...I used to think it was boring in the gracie ufc days...then after doing it for a while , you see those set ups and when they actually land you are like ....what!!!

----------


## dec11

> *it's boring when you don't know much about it*...I used to think it was boring in the gracie ufc days...then after doing it for a while , you see those set ups and when they actually land you are like ....what!!!


well thts a tad condesending lol. i much prefer free flowing action

----------


## D7M

I'm with Dec on this one. 

I watch it with my buddies here and there, but after 5+ min of two guys laying on top of each other, grappling, I'm bored to death. 

I want to start a fighting federation where there's no (or very limited) rules, no gloves, and just raw fighting. 

Not this two half naked guys hugging each other on the ground for 80% of the fight.

----------


## Far from massive

Mixed martial arts is the only competition that really offers a glimpse into a true combat situation between two individuals. Sure there are a ton of things you can not do to the other opponent but that aside its as close to real fighting as you will ever get. Certainly a ground game without a lot of movement can get boring quick and the UFC has done a great deal to stand up fighters in this situation as quickly as they can without penalizing the good grapplers for using their particular skill set. The other side of that coin is that an active contest with lots of transitions between standing and shooting, flying roundhouses, leg sweeps, take downs, reversals, escapes, etc is a whole lot more exciting than two guys standing at arms length and throwing for 12 rounds. Plus MMA is the only way to see who is the baddest man as NO ONE can defeat an MMA pro using boxing skills alone. It just can't be done, a boxer would be as unlikely to win in MMA as an MMA fighter would be to win a boxing match. MMA is the only game that combines all the skills needed in boxing, wrestling, mauy thai, and wrestling all into one contest, these days a serious weekness in any of the 4 disiplines is almost a gaurantee of defeat at the upper levels of MMA competition.

FFM

PS as far as an organization where there are very limited rules and no gloves. First off very few serious fighters will strike without gloves, doing so on a regular basis gaurantees a short career before either a series of smaller injuries to the hands or an unlucky strike to someones head will cause a career ending break of the hand. As far as basically having no rules do you wanna allow fishhooking and watch people get their cheeks ripped open? or see guys have their windpipes crushed? how about their elbows folded backwards?

I have seen a guy (crazy japanese fighter) who would not tap out on an arm lock get his arm broken and let me tell you in high definition with a close up it was not a lot of fun to watch but view it in low def from an angle where you can not really see it and tell me if you really wanna see that kind of crap...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80871865/

also saw a guy get his knee separated totally on a late tap, these kind of career ending injuries really suk and I would not want to take part in watching a fight that allowed them. Now I don't know what you mean by very little rules but the unified rules adopted by the athletic commision were designed for just this reason to set a minimum standard that would help to prevent accidental injury as well as stupid shit like groin strikes or anal fishhooking.

----------

